# -06 MacBook, black screen prompts to restart the laptop



## tkaukora (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey,

my girlfriend's old MacBook has been acting kind of strange lately. Occasionally a black screen pops up, saying that the computer needs to be restarted.

Apparently this is something called a "kernel panic". I've found instructions on what to do about these, but they were basically "Reinstall the OS, if you still have problems take your mac to an Apple store".

We haven't been able to figure out a pattern to these panics. I think they've usually happened when using the browser, about once per two weeks. I'm thinking we should try another browser (I think she's using some version of FF) and see if that helps. Anyone have any tips on this?

*Here's the most recent error log:*

Interval Since Last Panic Report: 186878 sec
Panics Since Last Report: 1
Anonymous UUID: 4C67A519-C314-4A6B-8C06-A94E93357055

Sat Aug 27 11:54:13 2011
Panic(CPU 0): Unresponsive processor, TLB state:1
EAX: 0x00000001, EBX: 0x02f197a8, ECX: 0x030173d4, EDX: 0x02f197c4
CR2: 0x2cc00c00, EBP: 0x0010be88, ESI: 0x02f197c4, EDI: 0x00000000
EFL: 0x00000002, EIP: 0x002a066a, CS: 0x00000008, DS: 0x00810010
Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack)
0x10bd18 : 0x2b32c3 (0x10bdc0 0x1 0x10bd48 0x2) 
0x10bd48 : 0x2ab423 (0x2 0x10bdc0 0x64 0x1) 
0x10bda8 : 0x2a1da5 (0x10bdc0 0x1dba51f1 0x10be08 0x2a0577) 
0x10be88 : 0x23190a (0x2f197a8 0x0 0x10beb8 0x552649) 
0x10bed8 : 0x298e82 (0x81e050 0xd9e58c7f 0xadea 0x1b7925bb) 
0x10bf28 : 0x2aa26c (0x0 0x2a45e3 0x0 0x2164bde0) 
0x10bf48 : 0x2b32f2 (0x2164bde0 0x0 0x10bf78 0x2aa21d) 
0x10bf78 : 0x2ab423 (0xde 0x2164bde0 0xcb 0x1) 
0x10bfd8 : 0x2a1c2e (0x2164bde0 0x0 0x0 0x2a2a5b) 
0x2164be78 : 0x2270bc (0x1 0x30173d4 0x30174b0 0x226790) 
0x2164bef8 : 0x2275c6 (0x3784b98 0x3784b98 0x2164bf58 0x233203)
0x2164bf68 : 0x227631 (0x552ed0 0x3c3f9c0 0x0 0x84baa0) 
0x2164bf88 : 0x552f8c (0x552ed0 0x3c3f9c0 0xdd 0xffffffff) 
0x2164bfc8 : 0x2a179c (0x3c3f9c0 0x0 0x10 0x338f180) 

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: plugin-container

Mac OS version:
10K549

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 10.8.0: Tue Jun 7 16:33:36 PDT 2011; root:xnu-1504.15.3~1/RELEASE_I386
System model name: MacBook2,1 (Mac-F4208CA9)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 191224189934303
unloaded kexts:
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	2.6.7 (addr 0x21bdd000, size 0x49152) - last unloaded 35398955446506
loaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.iPodSBCDriver	1.5.0 - last loaded 177107802366715
com.apple.filesystems.udf	2.1.1
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.57
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.7
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver	1.1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.0.5f14
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.20
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelGMA950	6.3.6
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.1d2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelMeromProfile	19
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	4.7.0a1
com.apple.iokit.AppleYukon2	3.2.1b1
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Atheros21	425.14.7
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.5.1
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight	170.0.46
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelIntegratedFramebuffer	6.3.6
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	2.1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	303.8
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTrackpad	201.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyEventDriver	201.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	201.6
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	1.6.4
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	2.6.8
com.apple.BootCache	31.1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelPIIXATA	2.5.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	4.2.4
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.7.3
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	4.2.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBUHCI	4.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.3.1
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	160.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.3.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.3.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	142.6.0
com.apple.security.sandbox	1
com.apple.security.quarantine	0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	2.1.12
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	142.6.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	2.6.8
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	2.6.7
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileReadCounterAction	17
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileTimestampAction	10
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileThreadInfoAction	14
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileRegisterStateAction	10
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileKEventAction	10
com.apple.driver.AppleProfileCallstackAction	20
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	74.2
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	2.4.5f3
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.3
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.0.5f14
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.3fc2
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.3
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	4.7.0a1
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.0.3
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.0d5
com.apple.iokit.AppleProfileFamily	41
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.0.5f14
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.0.5f14
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	320.1
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	1.10
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.2
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.2
com.apple.driver.CSRUSBBluetoothHCIController	2.4.5f3
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBBluetoothHCIController	2.4.5f3
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	2.4.5f3
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	4.2.0
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	402.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	4.2.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	3.9.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	2.6.8
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.6.1
com.apple.iokit.IOATAPIProtocolTransport	2.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	2.6.8
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.0.6
com.apple.iokit.IOATAFamily	2.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	4.2.4
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.2.6
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	4.2.4
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.6.6
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	6
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	289
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.6.3
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.3.6
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.3.0
panic(cpu 1 caller 0x28fc2e): "TLB invalidation IPI timeout: " "CPU(s) failed to respond to interrupts, unresponsive CPU bitmap: 0x1, NMIPI acks: orig: 0x0, now: 0x1"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1504.15.3/osfmk/i386/pmap.c:3572
Backtrace (CPU 1), Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack)
0x22373a58 : 0x21b837 (0x5dd7fc 0x22373a8c 0x223ce1 0x0) 
0x22373aa8 : 0x28fc2e (0x59a47c 0x1 0x0 0x1) 
0x22373b18 : 0x292e96 (0x37a3910 0x1d172000 0x0 0x2b367e) 
0x22373bc8 : 0x26fcf0 (0x1e9a2 0x5 0x22373c78 0x235975) 
0x22373c38 : 0x270316 (0x61ed43c 0x0 0x0 0x22b000) 
0x22373c98 : 0x2626fb (0x61ed43c 0x0 0x0 0x22b000) 
0x22373d88 : 0x283696 (0x37be3d8 0x34800000 0x1 0x22b000) 
0x22373e08 : 0x243d3f (0x37be3d8 0x34800000 0x1 0x22b000) 
0x22373e58 : 0x21dbe5 (0x3582b84 0x4264398 0x1f9818 0xa07) 
0x22373e98 : 0x210a86 (0x3582b00 0x0 0x498e4d0 0x47897a0) 
0x22373ef8 : 0x216f84 (0x3582b00 0x0 0x0 0x0) 
0x22373f78 : 0x295c57 (0x3cc73a8 0x0 0x0 0x0) 
0x22373fc8 : 0x2a256d (0x3cc73a4 0x0 0x10 0x0) 

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: firefox-bin
Model: MacBook2,1, BootROM MB21.00A5.B07, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 GHz, 1 GB, SMC 1.13f3
Graphics: Intel GMA 950, GMA 950, Built-In, spdisplays_integrated_vram
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: AirPort Extreme, Atheros 5416: 2.1.14.6
Bluetooth: Version 2.4.5f3, 2 service, 12 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: TOSHIBA MK8034GSX, 74,53 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MATSHITADVD-R UJ-857D
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8501, 0xfd400000 / 2
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x021b, 0x1d200000 / 2
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8240, 0x5d200000 / 2
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8205, 0x7d100000 / 2


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Possibly the ram is no good.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

RAM, or the nic/wireless card being it happens when using the web browser. 99% of the time, when a Mac panics, it's due to a hardware problem.


----------



## tkaukora (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you guys for posting.

She's been thinking about getting new RAM, so I think running a memtest on the old RAM is kind of pointless. I might as well ask anyway, anyone have any experience with memtest86+ on an old Macbook?

Is there a way to diagnose the wireless card?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't run memtest on a Mac, and the only way to do anything about the wireless is to turn it off and use the nic. If she still has the original disks that came with it, one will be a hardware test disk that you boot from and run to test the RAM.


----------

